# QAD hunter drop-away



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Excellent feedback. Been looking at the QAD rests myself.

Thanks, dv


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I too have had very good results with the QAD hunter. I have 3 of them in the house. Last year I used it a bunch and it worked flawlessly. The only thing that I don't like about it is it has no elevation adjustment other than moving the whole rest up. This makes it difficult to fine tune.


----------



## Ipsdrew (Jul 25, 2009)

don't get me wrong....the hunter is a good rest but i think the qad ultra with lock down is worth every penny more. It's $100 vs. $50 for the hunter but the ease of adjustment and lockdown feature are worth it. The ultra's top capture bar is a single rigid bar vs. the hunter's flimsy bent plastic piece. My hunting partner bought the hunter to save a few bucks but has had to replace the capture bar several times. spend the extra and get the ultra and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Great rest i have been using the QAD since it was first anounced (before it hit the shelves) Flawless!
I to this day have not found a rest i like more.:thumbs_up


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

I shoot the QAD as well & love it.


----------



## timbermilton (Dec 25, 2008)

i used to use the QAD, but my bow shop sponsor wanted me to start using the TT extreme for compititions. so now its all i use. still like the QAD, its a good rest.


----------



## Buckin07 (Jan 9, 2010)

Good rest but dont work with some of the mathews bows. And vane clearance is an issue. The rip cord takes care of those issues but the vapor trail limb driver is a better rest. 

....Explanation....
if the cord breaks on the limb driver you can still shoot it because it is spring loaded to come up and it is actually still acurate. try that with another drop away


----------



## cowboyed (Jan 4, 2009)

*Qad Ultra Pro*

Have this rest on my Mathews Reezen and the Z7 and it is the best rest I have used.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i have 3 bows all 3 have the quad hunter rest on them have never had any problems with them . i don't use the capture bar, i can't think of any time were i would need to turn my bow upside down. quad hunter is a excellant rest !


----------



## adamb33 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the Ultra on my Mathews Reezen 6.5. Workes perfect, love it.


----------



## Hemi08 (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone know what the top speed of bow u can use with this rest,going 2 buy the 2010 destroyer 350.so I need something 4 speed,thnx


----------



## turbodrive (Feb 7, 2010)

Hemi08 said:


> Anyone know what the top speed of bow u can use with this rest,going 2 buy the 2010 destroyer 350.so I need something 4 speed,thnx


 i just sold my 08' Tomkat, and will be purchasing the same bow next week, I was using the octane hostage before but want to go to a drop away and have been looking at different ones including the QAD ultra, I would like to know this question as well, thanks


----------



## Rock Hugger (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been using the QAD Ultra for about a year and a half, its been a great rest.


----------



## NCDEERSLAYER (Jan 17, 2008)

They say they have tested it to 420 fps.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I just switched to the QAD Ultra Pro HD after shooting a Tiger Tuff prong rest for 10 years and WOW, I love it! Drops like a rock, stays locked down, quiet, forgiving and seems bombproof. FP & broadhead tuned to the same holes. Cannot wait to bowhunt with it this spring.
Well worth the $140 (actually bought it with Cabelas points)


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

I too have the QAD Ultra HD Pro and it can't be compared! BZ


----------



## Gahoythunter114 (Jul 22, 2009)

Purchased the Quad Ultra Pro last year. Great Rest!


----------



## 2010 MAXXIS 31 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have and have had many QAD's. I love them. I did have a problem with the last ultra pro hitting the shelf after the shot. called QAD told them what it was doing they sent a new ASAP at no cost to me. outstanding customer service department.


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

Hemi08 said:


> Anyone know what the top speed of bow u can use with this rest,going 2 buy the 2010 destroyer 350.so I need something 4 speed,thnx


I have the QAD on my Destroyer 350 my XLR8 and Monster 7 no issues with the rest not getting out of the way in time. Great rest.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is a video review we did of the QAD Ultra HD Rest


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

NYBOWHUNTER.COM said:


> Here is a video review we did of the QAD Ultra HD Rest


Tried watching but you guys lost the sound!


----------

